# PM-833TV draw bar tightening question



## fishingreg (Mar 16, 2020)

On the TV model the splined shaft is below the opening on the top so there is little to no access, there are no flats or indents on the spindle to grab with a wrench.  The only thing I can come up with is to hold the spindle best as possible with a strap wrench while tightening the draw bar.  Is this what everyone is doing?  I've had one end mill slowly walk out of the collet a bit and I suspect its because its not super easy to get it tight that way since its really hard to keep the spindle oil free and the strap wrench does not get a good grip.  I suspect I could remove all oil every time I change a tool but that seems like a lot of extra work.  I'm new to milling so maybe this is normal but it just seems like there would be somewhere to put a wrench to hold the shaft while you turn the drawbar...  Am I missing something?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 16, 2020)

Write PM, ask for assistance. It should be easier than that. 


sales@precisionmatthews.com


----------



## parshal (Mar 16, 2020)

That's what I found with mine, too.  Even the instruction manual says you have to grab the spindle at the bottom or put it in a low gear which isn't available on the TV, only the T model.

I took the cover off the top that blocked the spline.  It exposes the pulley and creates a bit of wind when running at high speed but it was the only way to stop the spindle from moving.  After doing that for a while I use a cordless driver with a 21mm socket and I don't need to touch anything.  The drill driver gets it plenty tight by the time the spindle starts to revolve.  The draw bar is pretty darn long on mine with over 1.5" of thread engagement and it took quite a while with a wrench.

My Priest power draw bar was delivered today.  I haven't yet checked, generally, if the motor will fit over spindle and not hit the mill motor or mounts.  If it does fit I'll have to modify the mounting hardware to get it lined up.  The power draw bar, albeit expensive, should alleviate all the fiddling with the moving spindle.


----------



## M.T. Pockets (Mar 16, 2020)

I just got my 833 so I haven't tried it yet but can't you use the spindle brake to hold the spindle while changing tools?


----------



## parshal (Mar 16, 2020)

There is no spindle brake.


----------



## fishingreg (Mar 16, 2020)

T Bredehoft said:


> Write PM, ask for assistance. It should be easier than that.
> 
> 
> sales@precisionmatthews.com


I called actually, they told me to pinch the belt.  I asked how, I can’t get to the belt with the covers on.  They quickly realized that was true and recommended a strap wrench.  The strap wrench works but it takes work to work.  You have to keep the strap and the spindle clean for it to grip.  I figure someone on here has a thought, or so I am hoping.


----------



## fishingreg (Mar 16, 2020)

parshal said:


> That's what I found with mine, too.  Even the instruction manual says you have to grab the spindle at the bottom or put it in a low gear which isn't available on the TV, only the T model.
> 
> I took the cover off the top that blocked the spline.  It exposes the pulley and creates a bit of wind when running at high speed but it was the only way to stop the spindle from moving.  After doing that for a while I use a cordless driver with a 21mm socket and I don't need to touch anything.  The drill driver gets it plenty tight by the time the spindle starts to revolve.  The draw bar is pretty darn long on mine with over 1.5" of thread engagement and it took quite a while with a wrench.
> 
> My Priest power draw bar was delivered today.  I haven't yet checked, generally, if the motor will fit over spindle and not hit the mill motor or mounts.  If it does fit I'll have to modify the mounting hardware to get it lined up.  The power draw bar, albeit expensive, should alleviate all the fiddling with the moving spindle.


Thanks for those ideas, I might use the drill idea, a little impact driver would probably work great.


----------



## parshal (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm looking at ratchet drivers right now.  I already have an air hose to the top of the mill.  The question is how much torque should be applied to the drawbar.  I see 1/4" and 3/8" mini air ratchets that have a max 16 PSI and most are much higher than that.  16 sounds about where it should be if they do indeed hit that max.  Those little air ratchets weigh less than a pound and fit in the palm of your hand.  That's smaller than the driver I'm using now.


----------



## M.T. Pockets (Mar 16, 2020)

parshal said:


> There is no spindle brake.



Stupid me, I saw in some documentation the spindle lock called a spindle brake and assumed it stopped the spindle from rotating, not that it locked the quill.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 19, 2020)

We have an adapter coming soon that will have flats you can grab with a wrench, it should not be too much longer until they are in. The strap wrench will work for now, but thats not permanent, do not worry about that!


----------



## parshal (Mar 19, 2020)

Is it an adapter that goes on the spindle?  If so, will it attach to the existing plate on the spindle that the quill stop uses?  Of course, I've removed that plate.


----------



## fishingreg (Mar 19, 2020)

qualitymachinetools said:


> We have an adapter coming soon that will have flats you can grab with a wrench, it should not be too much longer until they are in. The strap wrench will work for now, but thats not permanent, do not worry about that!



That is great news!!  I will be on the look out for it!


----------



## parshal (Mar 20, 2020)

I received one of these today from eBay for $47 shipped.  I'd tested a 1/4" air ratchet and it just isn't fast enough.  This Monster one is very fast and is tiny.  It's fast enough that the spindle won't spin when it's near tightened like the slower air ratchet.  The 80 ft. lbs. concerned me but the first speed setting won't remove a tightened drawbar.  The second setting seems perfect.  I think it will work great until I can make an automated one.


----------



## Hobby_5 (Mar 22, 2020)

qualitymachinetools said:


> We have an adapter coming soon that will have flats you can grab with a wrench, it should not be too much longer until they are in. The strap wrench will work for now, but thats not permanent, do not worry about that!



Same is true for the new 728-VT as well?


----------



## WyoGreen (Mar 24, 2020)

I use a little Milwaukee battery powered impact driver that works great. I don't have to hold the spindle to tighten or loosen the draw bar.


----------

